# Pellet Stove blowing smoke into room



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 15, 2012)

I have an Meridian pellet stove, about 7 years old. In the summer I had the chimney and pellet stove cleaned.

As soon as I turned it on in the fall, I noticed there was blue smoke coming into the room. I've had someone come around and take a look if there was a leak and he caulked everything he could think of, but the problem is ongoing. Every time I start the pellet stove up it spits out smoke.

In the meantime, I've put a piece of paper in the door to see if it could slide out (in case the seal was loose) but it was fine. I also checked the top of the chimney when the pellet stove is running and everything appears normal.

I'd really appreciate some advice *cough *cough - it's smells like a campsite here.


----------



## kykel (Nov 15, 2012)

smokey_pelletstove said:


> I have an Meridian pellet stove, about 7 years old. In the summer I had the chimney and pellet stove cleaned.
> 
> As soon as I turned it on in the fall, I noticed there was blue smoke coming into the room. I've had someone come around and take a look if there was a leak and he caulked everything he could think of, but the problem is ongoing. Every time I start the pellet stove up it spits out smoke.
> 
> ...


Do you know where the smoke is coming from? Can you see it coming from stove or just seeing it in the room.


----------



## kykel (Nov 15, 2012)

kykel said:


> Do you know where the smoke is coming from? Can you see it coming from stove or just seeing it in the room.


How well was it cleaned? Did they remove the exhaust blower and clean the exhaust pipe leading to the outside?


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 15, 2012)

Eliminate the door gasket. It would be highly unlikely because its a negative pressure firebox. It would suck air in through the gasket. 

I would take a very bright flashlight and turn off the lights. Check on start up, but be quick, once flame is established, you wont see smoke anymore.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 15, 2012)

Is this an insert and did it get pulled out to be cleaned?

If so they likely didn't get things back together correctly.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 15, 2012)

The smoke is definitely coming from the stove. They didn't remove the exhaust blower, just emptied the clean out tee, and caulked it the next day when I noticed that smoke is still coming out. Should I remove the exhaust blower and vacuum it?


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 15, 2012)

It was pulled out for sure and there is nothing obviously loose or disconnected that I can see. Should I take some pictures?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 15, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 15, 2012)

I definitely see and smell smoke. The smell of smoke is really strong. I have to open the door to let some of it out - it's that bad.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 15, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Sure.


 will try to take some tomorrow when the light is better.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Nov 15, 2012)

My first thought is that I hope you have a CO detector hooked up.  My second thought is perhaps if you have to open the door to let the smoke out perhaps you shouldn't be useing it till you solve the problem.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 15, 2012)

TLHinCanada said:


> My first thought is that I hope you have a CO detector hooked up. My second thought is perhaps if you have to open the door to let the smoke out perhaps you shouldn't be useing it till you solve the problem.


The CO detector reads 0, so I'll be around. After the initial smoking when I turn on the stove it seems to work fine. I haven't been using it as much as I'd like too for that reason.


----------



## rickwai (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably a leak at the exhaust. Adapter is probably got knocked loose. Have you started stove when you could look behind? Should be easy to find.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

rickwai said:


> Probably a leak at the exhaust. Adapter is probably got knocked loose. Have you started stove when you could look behind? Should be easy to find.


 Where do I find the adapter? I looked in the manual to see what you're referring to and it's not listed. I started the stove and looked behind with a flashlight and a lot of smoke seems to coming out from the back end, towards the right hand side (facing the stove).


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the back end of the pellet stove. As you can see the tech caulked up the exhaust area quite a lot.

I think now that there's something wrong with something on the right hand side of the machine (where the control panel is). When I pulled the machine back there was a lot of smoke behind there.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Is this the Enviro that needed a door replacement?


 Not sure. The model is Meridian. How can I find out if there was a recall?


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> throwing a handful or 2 of pellets into the pot before start up will make it smoke alot and most cases easier to see the leaking smoke


 The problem is there is so much smoke that you can hardly see what you're looking at - the last thing I need is more smoke..


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 16, 2012)

Doesn't look like there is an adapter on that puppy either, straight to the tee, have you checked the joint at the tee where the flex is attached?

Where was the venting disconnected when the unit was cleaned?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like a single wall SS tee. I don't think they have adapters for them. Looks like lots of goop all over the place. Hard to tell where it could leak. But I don't see a clamp on the flex connection, I'd say if he was shoving a brush up it it might have made it leak there too.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 16, 2012)

Gee old man it just needs about 5 gallons of goop to cover everything.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 16, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Gee old man it just needs about 5 gallons of goop to cover everything.


 
I had to get my sherlock magnifier out. Glad you sent me one old timer!


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> wow thats not good at all, but if there is so much, why cant you see where its coming from, by the pics you have it very visible


 I took the pictures after the smoke was cleared (and I could breathe again)..


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Doesn't look like there is an adapter on that puppy either, straight to the tee, have you checked the joint at the tee where the flex is attached?
> 
> Where was the venting disconnected when the unit was cleaned?


 He put the caulking after it was cleaned, he put on two tubes of caulk. Right now, I don't know how to get at it again.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Looks like a single wall SS tee. I don't think they have adapters for them. Looks like lots of goop all over the place. Hard to tell where it could leak. But I don't see a clamp on the flex connection, I'd say if he was shoving a brush up it it might have made it leak there too.


 Could a brush pierce the tube - I think they just used a shopvac. How can tell if there is a leak in the flex connection? Is it too late to put on a clamp?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 16, 2012)

smokey_pelletstove said:


> Could a brush pierce the tube - I think they just used a shopvac. How can tell if there is a leak in the flex connection? Is it too late to put on a clamp?


 
You could add a clamp at anytime. If the used a pellet vewnt brush which is soft nylon, I doubt it would wreck the flex. But it would stress it enough to make the sealent leak. 

Only way I know to find the leaks is with a bright light while its just starting(smokiest). If its smoking that bad, I would say you should be able to see whereits coming from. Otherwise don't run it until you have the guy come back to fix all the leaks. Make sure he runs it while he there.

Do you have a working CO detector in the home?


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> You could add a clamp at anytime. If the used a pellet vewnt brush which is soft nylon, I doubt it would wreck the flex. But it would stress it enough to make the sealent leak.
> 
> Only way I know to find the leaks is with a bright light while its just starting(smokiest). If its smoking that bad, I would say you should be able to see whereits coming from. Otherwise don't run it until you have the guy come back to fix all the leaks. Make sure he runs it while he there.
> 
> Do you have a working CO detector in the home?


 Sure do.

I'll add a clamp and see if that improves things. For some reason it seems to be coming from the right side of the machine, but smoke is tricky to nail down. I'll keep trying anyways.


----------



## kykel (Nov 16, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Looks like a single wall SS tee. I don't think they have adapters for them. Looks like lots of goop all over the place. Hard to tell where it could leak. But I don't see a clamp on the flex connection, I'd say if he was shoving a brush up it it might have made it leak there too.


What is the flex pipe for. Is it hooked to the tee for exhaust or is it fresh air intake?


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 16, 2012)

kykel said:


> What is the flex pipe for. Is it hooked to the tee for exhaust or is it fresh air intake?


 The flex pipe is hooked to the tee for exhaust.


----------



## smokey_pelletstove (Nov 17, 2012)

Should I consider replacing the flexible pipe? This is a fireplace insert by the way, just realized I forgot to mention that in the beginnning.


----------

